# What I've been up to



## Tclem (Jul 10, 2014)

I guess y'all know by now I am on the hairsticks train but the women are buying them and want them so for now I'm the stick man. I had several women who were surprised when they met me. One actually said she expect a more feminine guy. Oh well let the jokes begin. Go ahead joe and Henry. I know I asked for it. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 10, 2014)

mja979 said:


> I just can't believe the stereotypes from some people...


She said I was a little more country than she expected. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 10, 2014)

Man up and make some calls tony! Do we need to slap the feminine out of you?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 10, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Man up and make some calls tony! Do we need to slap the feminine out of you?!


Well these are making a few bucks to buy game call blanks in a month or two. Oh and paying for the wife's new car we just had to get. I know I know but sometimes old married men just do what they have to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah I totally understand! Gotta do what you gotta do. But I haven't seen one of your calls in a while. 


Tclem said:


> Well these are making a few bucks to buy game call blanks in a month or two. Oh and paying for the wife's new car we just had to get. I know I know but sometimes old married men just do what they have to do.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 11, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Yeah I totally understand! Gotta do what you gotta do. But I haven't seen one of your calls in a while.


Will be making some after August 5


----------



## SENC (Jul 11, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Man up and make some calls tony! Do we need to slap the feminine out of you?!



Did you see the picture Tony posted on FB of his toddler son laughing at him? Someone commented that they'd love to know what he was thinking. I suspect it was something along the lines of: "Really, dad, you make hair pins!?!? If that won't shame Tony back to man's work, nothing will!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jul 11, 2014)

Great looking hair pins, though, Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 11, 2014)

nice work on those tony they look great and hey what ever brings in the dead presidents bud -- oh and do you do there nails too

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jul 11, 2014)

SENC said:


> Did you see the picture Tony posted on FB of his toddler son laughing at him? Someone commented that they'd love to know what he was thinking. I suspect it was something along the lines of: "Really, dad, you make hair pins!?!? If that won't shame Tony back to man's work, nothing will!


Them sticks are buying his lil
Butt food. Lol
You getting soft Henry. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 11, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> nice work on those tony they look great and hey what ever brings in the dead presidents bud -- oh and do you do there nails too


Want to start doing massages on them but wife put a stop to that. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 11, 2014)

Good to see you back in the swing here. Bet snakewood and ebony goes over good with hair sticks. Hey, moolah makers are what's happening man. Keep on trucking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 11, 2014)

That snakewood is intense!! Way to go Tony!

Hey Tony, are you growing your hair out long enough to model those pins?


----------



## Tclem (Jul 11, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> That snakewood is intense!! Way to go Tony!
> 
> Hey Tony, are you growing your hair out long enough to model those pins?


I'm getting a wig just so I can model these. Lol and yes i will be having to find some snake wood soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 11, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jul 11, 2014)

How did you get that picture of me


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 11, 2014)

I just googled Mississippi feminine redneck and it popped up

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 11, 2014)

More feminine you sounded pretty butch to me, ha ha. Keep making them because the ladies like them, they make you money and the look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 11, 2014)

I sent him the picture Tony, I'll bet if you told that gal about the hair between your toes she'd love ya.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 11, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> I sent him the picture Tony, I'll bet if you told that gal about the hair between your toes she'd love ya.


If I could just transplant it to my bald head I could test out the sticks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David813 (Jul 20, 2014)

mja979 said:


> I just can't believe the stereotypes from some people...


Just embracing your inner feminine side tony


----------



## Tclem (Jul 20, 2014)

David813 said:


> Just embracing your inner feminine side tony


Well I'm feeding your sister and nephew


----------



## David813 (Jul 20, 2014)

J


Tclem said:


> Well I'm feeding your sister and nephew


just so long as u don't start wearin all that stuff or turning those plugs for your ears

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 20, 2014)

David813 said:


> J
> 
> just so long as u don't start wearin all that stuff or turning those plugs for your ears


Lol me and Cameron just ha the skinny jean conversation. Lol


----------

